# Bad day plowing



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

:laughing:

http://www.wday.com/event/article/id/42881


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm glad we always have a roll of toilet paper behind the seat of our trucks. 

I would need it in that situation!:w00t:


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

nice place for an unmarked hole...

we had one last year were the city was plowing pushed a cove plater off a hole for a gas main repair..down she went..they didnt mark that one either


----------



## jason. (Aug 18, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link Rino. I don't think one roll of TP would be enough :laughing:


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry about that one, boss!


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

Classic; this one tops watching a plow take out a port a potty outside of a school being worked on; talk about a ****ty day.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

great, now the guy is gonna sue do you the humiliation....y'all gone and rooned it..


----------

